# Luscious MG X-Power SV



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Now i know i have gone a little overboard on the pics, but hell, this is one sweet mean machine!

i never realised just how few there are of these! and the burble of that V8 (i think) ford engine was awesome, anyhow onto the job in hand......

on arrival it decide to hack it down, so we stood around disscussing the car and having a good look over it, there were some swirls and scratches over it, but on the whole it was in very good condition.

i was going to clay the car, but it was so beautifully smooth there wasnt any need, especially as it spends abou 99.99999% of the time snuggly garaged up, and quite rightly too :thumb:

also i didnt realise they are about 7ft wide! :doublesho

so she was snowed with APC, dried off, AG SRP'd, and followed up with my most expensive wax i have, swissol Saphir!

on arrival.....


























































































so cleaning........



























wheeled into his gorgeous garage for inspection......



























not too bad so, went onto the SRP then Saphir, where Adrian was a true enthusiast, and could see the quality of the wax.....


















easy on.......









easy off..........









nice flake




































one of my favourite shots!




































shame about the stonechips on the front, and im guessing that the paint is quite soft on these









and some outside shots



























wheels collinite'd and tyres Meg's Endurance Gel..






















































and as a special treat, he took me round the block in it, OMG :doublesho i swear if i win the lotto i shall be getting one! :lol: the looks that car got when we out in it were just great :lol: one chap was virtually hanging out a van window :lol:

if Adrain has popped over to see thread, many ythanks for your hospitality today, and all i can say is that is one awesome car sir!

really sorry for the amount of pics people, i just so thoroughly enjoyed the day today


----------



## 350gt (Oct 10, 2007)

wow what a beauty, great job.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, that looks rather gorgous. Mint car :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work,

Only ever seen two of them on the road, but what an amaizng car


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Stunning. I don't think I need add anything else!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning car, and excellent work

there was one of these at the autosport show, amazing cars, if only that one had been as well looked after as this


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

it is a credit to its lucky owner i have to admit! blew me away, after the little "run" up the road, i must admit, i was grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

wow onver seen one at knockhill.looks mean.out of interest how many were produced?? stunning work mate. think u need to get back and give that caravan some tlc :buffer:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome car and nice finish!


----------



## Low_bm (Apr 1, 2008)

love the vents on the side!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice job there and some great reflections :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cant stress enough just how much i enjoyed working on this car, knowing there are only about 65 of these around, the paintwork really was nice in the flesh so to speak


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Gonna go against the grain and say nice job, awful looking car!

Not surprised there are only 65 around when they cost £80k or so new!

From what I remember of the road tests at the time the engine was great and the handling pretty good too. But the gearbox was awful and the build quality would shame an £8k car!

Still, it's good that there are people who buy these sorts of cars- the world would be boring if we all spent our £80k on 911's!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks nice, lovely finish. Is it me or the headlights are from Fiat Punto 99-2003 models? Lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, the rear lights are fiat coupes!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, what a beautiful car. I would love one of these but only 64 road cars made between '03-'05.

Found this is wikipedia (so may not be entirely accurate, we are not supposed to use it as students)

The MG X-Power SV (Sport Veloce) was a sports car made in Modena, Italy in a factory owned by Vaccari & Bosi and leased by MG Rover and Longbridge, UK. It was based on the platform of the Qvale Mangusta, formerly the De Tomaso Bigua.

Ford Modular 4.6 V8 - 320bhp
Also front lights taken from a punto mk2 and the rears from the fiat coupe?

The 2004 MG SV-R featured a more highly tuned 5.0 L 32-valve V8 with 385 bhp

And the good news still being made in italy but as The MG X-Power WR


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll clean ya caravan  - Nice car mate and looks great :thumb:


----------



## Jerry (Apr 28, 2008)

Why would anyone get one so dirty - Adrian you should be shot.

Good job Barry.

More on www.mgsv-club.co.uk


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work mate :thumb: and they are beasts if a little quirky ,

Surprisingly affordable to,

Done a few of these now as I have a contact that has a few of the unreleased vehicles,

The original motorshow car,





































Hope you didn't mind me adding to your thread.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

lovely - someone here was talking about these just the other day - asking if anyone has ever detailed one!

rare, i should think.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

good job, srp is the most underrated product out there.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

panama said:


> good job, srp is the most underrated product out there.


you are so right there


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Nice work mate :thumb: and they are beasts if a little quirky ,
> 
> Surprisingly affordable to,
> 
> ...


dont mind at all sir!

hope you like detailing these as much as loved doing this one, and wow, thats is some colour on that one! :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jerry said:


> Why would anyone get one so dirty - Adrian you should be shot.
> 
> Good job Barry.
> 
> More on www.mgsv-club.co.uk


cheers Jerry, Adrians gonna kill you, 
:lol:


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome finish you have there mate, but have to say if I had 80k burning a hole in my pocket, that car would be about bottom of the list of potentials ... 

Still, dunno about needing a lotto win to get one bud - its a Rover - in a couple of years you will be able to pick one up for the price of a few beers


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

clipstone said:


> Awesome finish you have there mate, but have to say if I had 80k burning a hole in my pocket, that car would be about bottom of the list of potentials ...
> 
> Still, dunno about needing a lotto win to get one bud - its a Rover - in a couple of years you will be able to pick one up for the price of a few beers


i do hope so! especially as it wont get the ultra high road tax


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

clipstone said:


> Awesome finish you have there mate, but have to say if I had 80k burning a hole in my pocket, that car would be about bottom of the list of potentials ...


You could quite easily by 2 for 80k I can assure you and still get the supercharged version.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> dont mind at all sir!
> 
> hope you like detailing these as much as loved doing this one, and wow, thats is some colour on that one! :thumb:


Nice shape to detail but gets a little tricky machine polishing them as their carbon fibre bodys and unfortunately some have been previously polished to within an inch of their lives.(not by me I hasten to add)


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

DA or rotary?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> DA or rotary?


Rotary with finishing polish and pads, due to a few of them being in shows they are constantly dusted down which leaves a lot of rds on them, my pdg won't read carbon fibre so then it comes down to good judgement.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i personally would use a DA as i think they are rather soft paint, i dont know if you'd agree on that one?

but im still such a fan of these!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Very nice results there :thumb:

...as was already noted, these were able to be had for a song when Rover went bust 

I have seen a few very close up and really dont like them, and as already said they dont look too well built IMHO (as an MG enthusiast ). They certainly sound very nice though...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> i personally would use a DA as i think they are rather soft paint, i dont know if you'd agree on that one?
> 
> but im still such a fan of these!


Would say their medium but like said without a guage that reads carbon fibre it becomes tricky especially with their unknown history.



Bigpikle said:


> Very nice results there :thumb:
> 
> ...as was already noted, these were able to be had for a song when Rover went bust
> 
> I have seen a few very close up and really dont like them, and as already said they dont look too well built IMHO (as an MG enthusiast ). They certainly sound very nice though...


Not built the greatest and certainly have their mechanical issues but think it adds to the quirkieness, DB7's aren't a great build quality either but I wouldn't say no.:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks stuning, but cars are made to be driven, not wrapped in cotton wool!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nice to see a varied opinion on these beasts, lol.

i see porsches, ferrari, even astons on a daily basis, but not these!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work there mate. Ive seen a few of these around where i live and i think they look nice and sound good too.

Suprised it didnt break down on your little test drive though.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

looks mint,very fast.were made just up the road from me.You dont see hardley ne though


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice work, looks stunning, weren't the receivers knocking these out at less than half price at one point (for a new one)


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks great. I'd have one if it had 4 seats, personally.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Nice work, looks great. I really like the car, totally different and rare. Someone has revived them too, looks like they might be available to buy new again.

http://www.birminghammail.net/news/top-stories/2008/04/08/mg-is-back-on-the-road-97319-20735653/


----------



## AdrianMG (Apr 28, 2008)

Where do I start to respond to all of the points made?

Jerry - Sorry, yes I drive my SV whatever the weather, hence why mine has more than 3000 miles on the clock (unlike some when they were sold...)  

Rover? Certainly not, but proud to be linked to the heritage that is MG/Rover - The chassis is from Vacarri & Bossi in Italy, body panels English, diff Australian, electronics German, leather Scottish, engine American, lights Italian and glass Spanish! Take your pick - they certainly did when making these wee beasties!

Final production numbers is guesstimated at 63... approximately!

When Sports & Racing closed the remaining ex-demonstrator cars were sold off for 4/8ths - 6/8ths of the original book price depending on perceived desirability of colour option, mileage, history etc. A load more have been and still are being sold by Wyles & Hardy auctioneers (the last of the orginal factory made cars). In addition, William Riley has bought all remaining stocks from Italy and is planning to get production back up and running from a new unit.

I agree that £80k would buy you a lot of German or Italian machinery, but I bet you would pass another one within the next year somewhere on your travels... In 3 years of ownership I have never seen another SV on the road, unless at a formal gathering. It might not be the fastest, but it is unique and in my eyes beautiful to look at and drive (especially hard!).

As for the work that Barry did - stunning, really, really chuffed, though I cannot promise that it will stay like that for long... the car is designed to be driven!

Thanks for all the positive comments (half of which are down to Barry's quality work), happy to answer any questions if I can!

Adrian


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

What a stunning car. Fantastic reflections :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

never seen one of these in real life before but they are some car  lovely reflections of it!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

very nice work, wasn't in this car that Clarkson banged his head when going round the track, LMAO


----------



## AdrianMG (Apr 28, 2008)

dodger said:


> very nice work, wasn't in this car that Clarkson banged his head when going round the track, LMAO


That'd be the one - best think to ever happen to him, mind you, it didn't knock any sense into his thick skull! :wave:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

nice to see someone other than ronan atkinson has bought one

Beast!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice looking beast, still hard to imagine that Rover was burning money on this and the V8 75,when it had bread and butter models that were dieing and had lost a ton of money when TWR went bust taking the 25/45 replacement with it.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats a rather rare beasty!!! Excellent work on an awesome car...same MG didn't put their name to more motors like that!


----------



## AdrianMG (Apr 28, 2008)

adamf said:


> nice to see someone other than ronan atkinson has bought one


Think you'll find that he was just lent one... not aware that he actually owns one, but would be very happy to be proved wrong!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow, cracking car there and some very nice reflection shots on it


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

AdrianMG said:


> Think you'll find that he was just lent one... not aware that he actually owns one, but would be very happy to be proved wrong!


Was lent a Brooklands green one.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Kinda heartbreaking now that MG is no longer 6500 ppl...Gone but then you kinda see why,

Built in italy using Punto lights and Coupe lights.... we never stood a chance


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey:thumb:


----------



## Jerry (Apr 28, 2008)

AdrianMG said:


> Where do I start to respond to all of the points made?
> 
> Jerry - Sorry, yes I drive my SV whatever the weather, hence why mine has more than 3000 miles on the clock (unlike some when they were sold...)
> 
> Adrian


Only 3000 miles. Mine had nearly 6000 when I sold it, nearly 2 years ago (sio get driving it).

Can't deny Barry made a fantastic job of cleaning it though.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

still on a slight high from doing this,









still stand by what i said, if i won the lotto, i'd buy one tomorrow









still love to see some night-time shots if you get round to it Adrian, think she'd look even more awwwwwwwwwwwwwesome then


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I saw this on top gear YEARS ago but didn't realsie it was a production model!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

a couple more pics i was sent through by Adrian, some of the ones he took...



























































































shame the sun wasn't out for this one, but it still shows amazing clarity for a hazy/cloudy day


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

WOW!!! You lucky lucky man. Stunning!:argie:


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Stunning, what a car, amazing finish.

:thumb: love it, you would have to own one in your collection of cars, if you had a collection.

John


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

IIRC Wyles & Hardy still have quite a few of these available...

EDIT - just found that they still do http://www.wyleshardy.com/search.asp?TxtSearch=mg


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm, reminds me i have to do lotto tomorrow


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I did some work for a specialist dealer early last year, they had purchased all the remaining cars/parts when the factory closed about 8 car (iirc) some still in pieces

Certainly different - nice job :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

if they hadnt overpriced them in the first place, i reckon they would have sold quite a few more


----------



## Polarbert (Oct 13, 2006)

I've got the same seats in my car!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Gorgeous machine! 

Looks fantastic in black


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sexy as feck in the metal


----------

